
How I found a $5,000 Google Maps XSS (by fiddling with Protobuf) - edent
https://medium.com/@marin_m/how-i-found-a-5-000-google-maps-xss-by-fiddling-with-protobuf-963ee0d9caff#.jsf7hhe26
======
gus_massa
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13829925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13829925)
(296 points, 18 hours ago, 18 comments)

------
oferzelig
Nice one!

